# ADHD - no signal



## Michi1590 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hey, 

i just finished the ADHD Kit and i got no signal through circuit or bypass. I think the 3dpt wiring or the pcb causes the error. 
This pcb got 7 joints to wire the footswitch to. Can anyone tell me the configuration from these joints ? 
I was trying to figure it out by continuity checking it. I figured out the conjunction to output jack signal and ground but didnt found one to input jack, 9v and led...

With the Kit there is also this 3dpt wiring board with 6 joints. But i dont know how to connect it to the 7 joint pcb. Didnt found any information for that. 

Hopefully somebody can help me out.


----------



## Robert (Mar 29, 2019)

The wiring diagram is on page 4 of the build documentation.
https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/ADHD.pdf 

Don't use the 3PDT adapter board with the ADHD PCB.


----------



## Michi1590 (Mar 29, 2019)

Yeah i wired it like that already but it isnt working. I was hoping i can solder the footswitch manually to the jacks and the power and just use the circuit and led joints from the pcb.


----------



## Robert (Mar 29, 2019)

Does your PCB look like this?


----------



## zgrav (Mar 29, 2019)

If your PCB matches the one above, the jacks route the audio in and out through the circuit board so you have the option of true bypass or buffered bypass using the toggle switch.   the diagram in the build documents is what you need to follow.  make sure your footswitch is oriented the right way so that pressing the switch changed the connections from the horizontal middle row to the horizontal top row or bottom row.


----------



## Michi1590 (Mar 30, 2019)

Yes the pcb looks like the picture. The footswitch is wired correctly.

In my kit was only the SPDT switch with 3 lugs included. No DPDT/6 lug switch for the True/Buffered option. Ist this causing the error ? Do i have to jumper something on the 6 empty joints ?


----------



## music6000 (Mar 30, 2019)

Michi1590 said:


> Yes the pcb looks like the picture. The footswitch is wired correctly.
> 
> In my kit was only the SPDT switch with 3 lugs included. No DPDT/6 lug switch for the True/Buffered option. Ist this causing the error ? Do i have to jumper something on the 6 empty joints ?


You need the DPDT ON/ON switch to select True Bypass or Buffered Bypass or the pedal will not work.
You can get it to work by putting links like pictured below in the PCB Toggle pads for Testing purposes but you only have One choice, Switch Up or Switch Down. You will know if it is Buffered Bypass mode when the pedal is switched OFF and Power is Disconnected, You will get no Signal (Sound).


----------



## Michi1590 (Mar 30, 2019)

Thank you so much! I didnt know what the switch is for and thought it was optional. 

Now is soldered the links and it work. Cheers


----------



## music6000 (Mar 30, 2019)

Michi1590 said:


> Thank you so much! I didnt know what the switch is for and thought it was optional.
> 
> Now is soldered the links and it work. Cheers


Awesome! I updated above but if you missed it :
You can check if you are in Buffered Bypass or True Bypass mode  by switching pedal OFF & disconnecting power supply.
You will get no signal (Sound) in Buffered Bypass mode.


----------

